# Help With Pennsylvania Breeder



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

I am considering many breeders in my search and was wondering if anyone has heard of or had any dealings with Silverbrook Maltese. The breeders name is Tammy Tomson and she is located in Pennsyvania. Her website is SilverbrookMaltese


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know this person personally. I do know several of the breeders in her pedigrees. All of these people have very nice maltese and all of them show. We all know Nedra from this site. Quicksilver Maltese is Hillary Knoeppel from Dallas Texas. She and Tonia H. used to show together. Cherub is Connie Hemen who is Dale Martensens mom who has passed away and he is now breeding Maltese and Jap Chins.

This person has some very nice pedigrees. You could contact Sharon Girven at BlueHills Maltese to see what she thinks. I kinda remember seeing her dog Joey when he was being shown. Those girl puppies are really cute.

Tina


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

> I don't know this person personally. I do know several of the breeders in her pedigrees. All of these people have very nice maltese and all of them show. We all know Nedra from this site. Quicksilver Maltese is Hillary Knoeppel from Dallas Texas. She and Tonia H. used to show together. Cherub is Connie Hemen who is Dale Martensens mom who has passed away and he is now breeding Maltese and Jap Chins.
> 
> This person has some very nice pedigrees. You could contact Sharon Girven at BlueHills Maltese to see what she thinks. I kinda remember seeing her dog Joey when he was being shown. Those girl puppies are really cute.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thank you Tina. I though the pedigrees looked good but its so helpful to have someone like you who knows whats she's looking at check this out for me...lol I will take your advice and contact Blue Hills.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not an expert by any means - but they sure are beautiful dogs!


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

You can try Chrisman Maltese they are in Pennsylvania

Here is a link to to Bella Bianca her owner is a member here. This should give you an idea of thier pet quality puppies










http://chrismanpuppies.com/Petqualitymaltese.html


Good luck on your new puppy
hope this helps
Rebecca


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania, too. We have several SM members with puppies from her and thrilled with them:

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Josy is in Pennsylvania and I believe there are a couple more people here that have her puppies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I am considering many breeders in my search and was wondering if anyone has heard of or had any dealings with Silverbrook Maltese. The breeders name is Tammy Tomson and she is located in Pennsyvania. Her website is SilverbrookMaltese[/B]


If those dogs look like that in real life.......wow, they are gorgeous! I envy you people who live somewhere like PA. Lots of good breeders withing driving distance.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Dee. I would definately take a drive to this breeder's house. As we've talked about, there are many excellent, smaller-scale, show/hobby breeders that we just haven't heard about. This one does look like it's worth checking out.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My Benny is from Chrisman. He is a wonderful breeder, and according to his website he has available pups.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What a beautiful puppy that Josey has on her site for adoption.







Both Champions and out of a Chrisman sire.

Tina


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I need help understanding something. Is the breeder saying the weight the furbabies will be before they are even born? I don't think I have ever seen that before.







Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I need help understanding something. Is the breeder saying the weight the furbabies will be before they are even born? I don't think I have ever seen that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't checked to see which site you saw this on, but it wouldn't surprise me. In fact, I would venture to say that it isn't really unreasonable. If a breeder is looking at the parents, has had experience with the particular pairings that actually is a better indicator of how big a puppy will be than any guesses made by judging the pup when they are 12 weeks old. It is particularly likely they could know if they have a linebred litter in which they have paired the sire and dam previously. 

On the other hand, there are always potential surpises. I talked with a breeder a few months back who had a pair of males that were likely to end up at both ends of the standard that were born in the same litter.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com/Puppies_Available.php
Look by the dam and sire's name and you will see that she says the weight of the coming puppies.

I don't know about all her Maltese.....but Joey is a doll!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the interest and help. I actually found an old thread from last winter here where Nedra Harris said this lady is a friend of hers and Silverbrook does have one or more of her dogs. That sounds to me like a good sign


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't know anything about the breeder sorry, but I just wanted to wish you luck in your puppy search!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

ohsopretty


----------



## nkytmaltese (Jun 21, 2007)

I am getting a male from Josymir she said to let her know if anyone else wants the other boy. So if you do let me know and I will contact her.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sure that you will be very pleased with one of Josy's puppies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your supportive comments and suggestions








After an extensive search and research I have found the puppy for me!








He's an adorable little guy and I will be getting him on July 15th and I can hardly wait. 
I will be changing my name shortly to update my mommyhood!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for your supportive comments and suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez, spill the beans and tell us which breeder you chose!

Cathy A


----------

